# Ride The Rockies 2009: Any Leaks on the Route?



## ColoradoVeloDude

Is there a reliable but unnamed source out there that can leak or provide details on the 2009 Ride The Rockies course? Guesses appreciated too.

In past years, the Bicycle Tour of Colorado and Ride The Rockies did much of the same route. But, the 2009 BTC route goes over much of the same territory that RTR did last year.

Maybe a Grand Junction to Front Range kind of route, across the northern parts of Colorado, with a final run over Trail Ridge Road? Like Grand Junction -> Rifle -> Craig -> Steamboat Springs -> Grand Lake -> Loveland

Thoughts?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Is there a reliable but unnamed source out there that can leak or provide details on the 2009 Ride The Rockies course? Guesses appreciated too.
> 
> In past years, the Bicycle Tour of Colorado and Ride The Rockies did much of the same route. But, the 2009 BTC route goes over much of the same territory that RTR did last year.
> 
> Maybe a Grand Junction to Front Range kind of route, across the northern parts of Colorado, with a final run over Trail Ridge Road? Like Grand Junction -> Rifle -> Craig -> Steamboat Springs -> Grand Lake -> Loveland
> 
> Thoughts?


Looking for hotel rooms? 

//One guy said what he does is to go get the Denver Post before the Sunday edition is actually delivered (I think you can get it the night before) and then call all the hotels before others get their paper.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Looking for hotel rooms?
> 
> //One guy said what he does is to go get the Denver Post before the Sunday edition is actually delivered (I think you can get it the night before) and then call all the hotels before others get their paper.



I always camp on RTR. But, knowing the route is a good thing. I usually pick up the Sunday post on Saturday evening to get the scoop on the route -- it is usually delivered to places like 7-11 then.


----------



## Mootsie

Bocephus Jones II said:
 

> Looking for hotel rooms?
> 
> //One guy said what he does is to go get the Denver Post before the Sunday edition is actually delivered (I think you can get it the night before) and then call all the hotels before others get their paper.


Yep, that's the way to do it. Buy the Sunday paper at the grocery store on Saturday and you'll be miles (no pun intended) ahead of most of the crowd. Then all you have to do is get picked in the lottery......


----------



## wasserbox

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> But, the 2009 BTC route goes over much of the same territory that RTR did last year.


I've done almost all those rides on the BTC route.... but not back to back.

That route is IN SANE. Over Grand Mesa, the evil Montrose to CB w/ headwind, Cottonwood... Independence.. 

Then the last day - 100 mi with 11K of climbing.

I'm interested to see what RTR puts out this year.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

wasserbox said:


> I've done almost all those rides on the BTC route.... but not back to back.
> 
> That route is IN SANE. Over Grand Mesa, the evil Montrose to CB w/ headwind, Cottonwood... Independence..
> 
> Then the last day - 100 mi with 11K of climbing.
> 
> I'm interested to see what RTR puts out this year.


I agree - the BTC guy told me that the way that BTC goes over Grand mesa this year was "the easy way." I did RTR in 2005 and did that ride over Grand Mesa - it was a grind to Delta. The 2008 BTC the first day was from Durango to Ouray and that was a nice ride, but no picnic (Coal Bank, Molas, and Red Mountain Passes). The first day of the 2007 RTR was 98 miles Frisco to Steamboat Springs with Rabbit Ears pass the last 15 or 20 miles - doable but not the kind of climbing you want to do after 70 miles in the saddle. 

OK, so we do these rides for our own glory - it's us with our machine versus the road and the mountains. There is something poetic in doing these efforts, more like a saga of epic and heroic proportions - like Hercules doing his labors. 

The nice thing in all these rides is:

a) You are outside for a week and I mean completely outside

b) It's you and the road and the next stop to get to -- nothing else is on your agenda

d) You see parts of Colorado from a vantage point that very few people ever bothered to take time to do. Low and slow in a bicycle seat along with the weather. Not fast in a closed air-conditioned environment with a stereo blasting

e) There is about 1500 miles of training you have to do to get to the place where you are going to be in shape to do the ride. That's a lot of mind clearing time. Therapeutic if you have one of those "knowledge worker" jobs sitting on your butt all day long.

f) The tempo of your life slows down for a bit and you get into the rhythm of the day - up with the sunrise and closing the day with the sunset and not trying to keep the day alive longer with artificial light or stimulation from your TV set.

g) You mind got drifting so much into thinking of doing one of these rides you didn't even notice that item "c" was missing. 

Any ride you do through these hills is an Epic ride. Be proud in the fact that you can do it. Then, after you get over that, you can have permanent bragging rights to everyone else that you rode your bike over where the place where the clouds live....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

wasserbox said:


> I've done almost all those rides on the BTC route.... but not back to back.
> 
> That route is IN SANE. Over Grand Mesa, the evil Montrose to CB w/ headwind, Cottonwood... Independence..
> 
> Then the last day - 100 mi with 11K of climbing.
> 
> I'm interested to see what RTR puts out this year.


I remember riding over Grand Mesa...that sucked. It was like 98 degrees and the climb never seemed to end. My riding partner got lightheaded and had to stop and rest for a while.


----------



## MerlinAma

The day we finished the Colorado Rocky Mountain Bicycle Tour last year, the route for 2009 was announced. 

It is nice to be on a ride with 200 riders so the small towns we visit aren't completely overwhelmed. There should be more riders this year, but I think they will limit the ride eventually so that it never gets over 1,000 at most.

Check out the 2009 route at http://www.crmbt.com/

It's pretty much the same loop at the 2002 BTC, my first tour in Colorado.

Last years route had one day going from Glenwood Springs through Aspen, over Independence Pass and up to Leadville. Let me assure you, that was a long tough day. The good thing is that it was on Tuesday, not the last day of the tour.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I remember riding over Grand Mesa...that sucked. It was like 98 degrees and the climb never seemed to end. My riding partner got lightheaded and had to stop and rest for a while.



Yeah. That was one tough day.

But it sucks more being inside and working than being outside and grinding up that hill!

I guess that day from Grand Junction to Delta should have been called the "Stairway to Heaven" ride. It was all "up" all morning long.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> Last years route had one day going from Glenwood Springs through Aspen, over Independence Pass and up to Leadville. Let me assure you, that was a long tough day. The good thing is that it was on Tuesday, not the last day of the tour.


Independence was tougher than I thought it would be, but the scenery made you forget it. I think it must rain every afternoon up in Leadville. Never been there when it didn't rain at least a little.


----------



## Pedal Wench

Out-of-stater looking for hints too. No way to get a Saturday paper here. Any hints appreciated!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

I can't promise anything, but if I remember to go pick up a Denver Post on Saturday night I will post the ride route here. 

My intuition is telling me that it's going to be a northern tier kind of ride (i.e., north of I-70), start in the Grand Junction or Glenwood Springs area and end in Boulder, Estes Park, Ft. Collins, or Idaho Springs. But, who knows -- I am guessing. You have a week or so to wait


----------



## Pedal Wench

Thanks! It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TryAthlete

*RTR 2009 Route*

I have heard from a very reliable source (we'll call the source "deep rim" that the route will be a loop again and will be starting in Western CO. Tha't all I could get out of my source as today.


----------



## Guest

Never mind


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

OK, I tried to find a Denver Post at the local Kwik-E-Mart today. It didn't come to those places before I got home for the night. Check out www.ridetherockies.com Sunday morning. The route should be posted tonight sometime.


----------



## hhwrench

Glenwood Springs-Hotchkiss-Gunnison-Salida-Leadville-Aspen-Glenwood Springs


----------



## StuartHB

*2009 Ride the Rockies Route Comments*

From previous post, it this is accurate the ride is approximately 382 Miles according to Google Maps.

Sunday: Glenwood Springs to HotchKiss 78.5
Monday: HotchKiss to Gunnison 79.0
Tuesday: Gunnison to Salida 66.0
Wednesday: Salida to Leadville 58.4
Thursday Rest day
Friday: Leadville to Aspen 59.0
Saturday: Aspen to Glenwood Springs 40.4

So the rest day would be in Leadville. How is this for a full day stay?

Has anyone ridden this route or similar in past years. How is the toughness?


----------



## armadillo

Anybody having issues with the RTR web site? Not working for me. Got an email from RTR this morning announcing the ride, with a link, the site just says "It's works!" but it does not.


----------



## anniemac21

From above: "So the rest day would be in Leadville. How is this for a full day stay?"

As of 9:00 last night, hotels in Leadville for June 17 were fully booked, but there were hotels available for June 18 -- layover day is Thursday, right? I can't get on RTR website this morning.

Leadville will be an OK place for layover day -- it's beautiful, though it is over 10,000 feet. The town is small and not as developed as a Breckenridge or Durango. But if you want to ride that day, they have a great bike trail around the town and some good roads off the beaten path. If you're hearty there is lots of hiking, golf, and even a narrow gage train.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

In Leadville there are four great rides you can do:

1) Go around Turquoise lake
2) Take the Mineral Belt Trail 
(Both of the above are mapped out at www.bvbf.org and http://www.mineralbelttrail.com/
3) Ride to the top of Fremont Pass or The Top of Tennessee Pass 
4) Make it a day and do the Copper Triangle from Leadville (CopperTriangle.com for route details -- 88 mile round trip). Note: it's probably an easier route to head from Leadville to Copper Mountain first


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

Here is the story out of the Sunday Denver Post 

URL: http://www.denverpost.com/search/ci_11595660 

Gear up to register for '09 Ride the Rockies
By Claire Martin
The Denver Post
Posted: 02/01/2009 12:30:00 AM MST

Registration opens Sunday for the 2009 Denver Post Ride the Rockies tour, a six-day, 380-mile noncompetitive bicycle jaunt across the state.

This year's tour, which runs June 14-19 and begins and ends in Glenwood Springs, is a week earlier than usual. The tour traditionally starts on Father's Day, the third Sunday in June.

The 2009 route loops over McClure Pass to Hotchkiss, along the north rim of the Black Canyon to Gunnison, over Monarch Pass to Salida, up the Arkansas River valley to Leadville, over Independence Pass to Aspen, and back to Glenwood Springs.

The $335 registration fee includes baggage transportation, medical and mechanical support, aid stations, "sag" transport for injured or exhausted cyclists, and a bicycle jersey, water bottle and map book. The fee must be included with submitted registrations; uncashed checks will be returned to cyclists not chosen in the lottery.

This is the first time Ride the Rockies, which began in 1986, has crossed McClure Pass and the third time the tour has included 12,095-foot Independence Pass.

"Ride the Rockies has become synonymous with summer in Colorado," said Nathan Christian, Colorado regional president for Wells Fargo, which helps sponsor the event.

Ride the Rockies is a leisure tour, not a race, and participants are encouraged to ride at a comfortable pace. Tour director Chandler Smith strongly recommends training for the event. Training advice will be posted online at ridetherockies.com.

Proceeds from the tour benefit Post-News Charities, a McCormick Foundation Fund, and 100 percent of all dollars raised are returned to the community. Additionally, the Post- News Community awards a $5,000 grant to a nonprofit organization in each host town.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

Here is a picture of the route:

View attachment 154304


----------



## hhwrench

StuartHB said:


> From previous post, it this is accurate the ride is approximately 382 Miles according to Google Maps.
> 
> Sunday: Glenwood Springs to HotchKiss 78.5
> Monday: HotchKiss to Gunnison 79.0
> Tuesday: Gunnison to Salida 66.0
> Wednesday: Salida to Leadville 58.4
> Thursday Rest day
> Friday: Leadville to Aspen 59.0
> Saturday: Aspen to Glenwood Springs 40.4
> 
> So the rest day would be in Leadville. How is this for a full day stay?


Wouldn't this schedule make the ride the 14th-20th?


----------



## anniemac21

I still cannot get on the RTR website -- it just says "It Works." Before today, the site said the tentative dates were June 14-20, but the Denver Post reports that it is June 14-19, which would imply no layover day -- does anyone know for sure?


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

So the rest day would be in Leadville. How is this for a full day stay?

Has anyone ridden this route or similar in past years. How is the toughness?[/QUOTE]



From a ride perspective:

The last half of Hotchkiss to Gunnison is downhill to flat along Blue Mesa Reservoir. It's not too tough. Probably rollers the first half of the day. I have done Montrose to Gunnison and once over Cerro Summit (about the halfway point) it is not too bad a ride. It doesn't appear that the ride for this day includes Cerro Summit. A good diversion is to go up into the Black Canyon of the Gunnison. The only issue with this is that it is all uphill from the highway to where the canyon entrance is (5 to 7 miles I think). Once at the canyon, it's a gradual downhill along the rim, then you can to climb to get back out -- not as difficult as the way in. I wouldn't recommend taking the road to the bottom of the canyon unless you are in superb shape - 16% to 20% climbing grades to get back out.

Gunnison to Salida: The first two-thirds of the day is mainly flat with some long rollers. Great flat-ish touring day for the first part. Then you hit Monarch Pass. To sum up this pass in one word: relentless. You'll hit the town of Sargents then it is all uphill to the top of the pass. From the top of Monarch Pass, it is all downhill to the day's rest stop in Salida. (Once off the steep part of the pass, it's a gradual down hill to what I think will be rest stop for the day: Salida High School). Salida High School is a good rest stop. Nice football field for camping - they keep the grass in great shape there compared to other stops. But, I would use the shower truck that day -- the showers in the locker rooms (at least the men's) were pretty grim. 

Salida to Leadville: The whole day is a gradual climb (probably 0% to 1% or 2%) followed by a fairly steady uphill climb (maybe 2% to 3% with some 5% short climbs in the one-quarter to one-half mile variety) from Buena Vista to Leadville. Check out the topography of this part of the route at www.bvbf.org Note: Leave enough in your "tank" for the last bits into Leadville. The Leadville high school is on the top of a short, intense hill to climb (especially after climbing all day). This is a good day to leave really early since thunderstorms are pretty likely up here in the afternoon. It's a good thing to have your tent all set up. One nice diversion here is to ride to the National Fish Hatchery - big open tanks of trout and other fish - interesting self-guided tour of the hatchery too. About 5 miles off the main road.

Leadville to Aspen: Another good day to start really early for couple of reasons: a) the thunderstorms are pretty likely up here in the afternoon and b) they'll probably close the road down for bicycles for a certain amount of time and you wan tot make certain that you don't get caught up in traffic. It's downhill from Leadville to the turn off to Twin Lakes. From here it is flat to uphill into Twin Lakes, and then the climbing begins. It's going to be a grind -- never rode this direction - but remember a good downhill which means a grind uphill. Once at the top, it's all downhill to Aspen. Make sure you stop and take some pictures along the way on this route. Hard ride, but great scenery!

Aspen to Glenwood: It'll be an all downhill/easy day!

Note that Glenwood Springs is space-challenged. It's built into a narrow canyon and having 2,000 people descend on the place - and 2,000 more visitors/significant others - is going to tax the parking availability around there. 


As for stop over in Leadville, you can ride up to Tennessee or Fremont Pass, do the Mineral Belt Trail, or go around Turquoise Lake. Or, take the 88 mile Copper Triangle loop (www.coppertriangle.com). 

This was a big mining district and there are museums to look at and you can explore the history of Molly Brown of the "Unsinkable Molly Brown" and the story of Baby Doe Tabor (the saga of bad relationships, a mistress, and divorce goes way back). As stated before, a ride out to the fish hatchery is a great side trip (about a 15 mile round trip I would guess). 

The town is about six blocks long, and not too many stores. An interesting oddity is that there are two "Kum and Go" stores here (gas/convenience store). Picture opportunity to take back home with you. You'll probably want to find a "Got Oxygen?" T-shirt here if you are from the flatlands. And take pictures of you in front of Mt. Massive and Mt. Elbert (highest point on Colorado - Massive is only a few feet shorter). Also, very few restaurants here - you'll want to eat dinner early to avoid the wait.


----------



## superlite342

I have been unsuccessful as well.


----------



## hhwrench

No rest day according to the application in the paper.


----------



## hhwrench

I got the website to work with Internet Explorer and Safari, but couldn't get it to work with Firefox.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

armadillo said:


> Anybody having issues with the RTR web site? Not working for me. Got an email from RTR this morning announcing the ride, with a link, the site just says "It's works!" but it does not.


WTF...microsoft Silverlight just to look at the damn route? Fire the webmaster.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Got it to work finally--had to install Silverlilght. I've done most of it before and the fact that it's a loop makes logistics easier. Never done Independence from the Leadville side...thinking it's easier from that side than the other, but maybe not. Also looks like we're riding in the Black Canyon which should be great scenery. All in all not that hard of a route IMO, but some nice cities to spend time in and nice scenery along the way.


----------



## Guest

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Never done Independence from the Leadville side...thinking it's easier from that side than the other, but maybe not........ All in all not that hard of a route IMO, but some nice cities to spend time in and nice scenery along the way.


Assume that is justifiction for no "off" day this year!?

For those of you who've done the ride previously, do hotels become available again once lottery is drawn? 

Any FYI appreciated on this topic.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

billium said:


> Assume that is justifiction for no "off" day this year!?
> 
> For those of you who've done the ride previously, do hotels become available again once lottery is drawn?
> 
> Any FYI appreciated on this topic.


Off days are OK, but personally I'd rather just ride. Last year we had the day off in Crested Butte--that was fun.

Hotels book up fast--book now (like today) or you'll lose out. Personally I just camp.


----------



## Guest

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Off days are OK, but personally I'd rather just ride. Last year we had the day off in Crested Butte--that was fun.
> 
> Hotels book up fast--book now (like today) or you'll lose out. Personally I just camp.


I'm a Midwesterner - we're use to measuring elevation gains with a yard stick. Day off mid-week has a certain appeal for me. I'm good for a couple back-to-back days of climbing, but the cumulative drain wears on me pretty quickly after that. 

Son-in-Law in Aurora and I started calling hotels at 5:00 this morning. Nothing available in three of the overnight towns - booked solid. I'm to the point in life where a bed is a requirement, not a luxury.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

billium said:


> I'm a Midwesterner - we're use to measuring elevation gains with a yard stick. Day off mid-week has a certain appeal for me. I'm good for a couple back-to-back days of climbing, but the cumulative drain wears on me pretty quickly after that.
> 
> Son-in-Law in Aurora and I started calling hotels at 5:00 this morning. Nothing available in three of the overnight towns - booked solid. I'm to the point in life where a bed is a requirement, not a luxury.


yeah some of the towns are small so lodging will be a challenge. you might find lodging with people in town and there are always some cancellations to be had so keep at it. If I had to do something different I'd be tempted to rent an RV and share it with a few other people for the week. Even better if you can get someone to drive for the whole week.

//Just saw this--Jazz Fest should be really cool:

This year's tour coincides with a number of Colorado's finest mountain festivals; including Aspen's Jazz Festival and Food & Wine Classic as well as Glenwood Springs' Strawberry Days.


----------



## MerlinAma

Bocephus Jones II said:


> ......Also looks like we're riding in the Black Canyon which should be great scenery. ....... but some nice cities to spend time in and nice scenery along the way.


I've ridden Gunnison to Hotchkiss twice. It's unique in that you aren't slogging up a pass and then descending forever. Instead you wind around the edge of the mountainside and have a few level spots to interrupt the climbing. The view of the Black Canyon is spectacular. Hermit's Rest is a place you'll want to stop. Great view from there. I think everyone will like this day.

Hotchkiss has a gas/grocery that will be on your left coming into town. It has a deli and ice cream bar also. Much more than you would expect, and they open very, very early. Good breakfast. I mention this because Hotchkiss is the smallest town you'll go through and it will be crowded.


----------



## lilyjack

*Why are the hotels booked before the route is announced?*

Thank you for the RTR information. I am new to using forums so I hope I'm not posting this incorrectly. My question: Why is the route "leaked" to some and not others. I've ridden the RTR the past two years and it's been the same as this year. Everything's booked before the route is announced. One hotel registration person said they've been getting reservation requests for the last two months and especially so the past two weeks. Anyone know the secret?


----------



## wasserbox

lilyjack said:


> Thank you for the RTR information. I am new to using forums so I hope I'm not posting this incorrectly. My question: Why is the route "leaked" to some and not others. I've ridden the RTR the past two years and it's been the same as this year. Everything's booked before the route is announced. One hotel registration person said they've been getting reservation requests for the last two months and especially so the past two weeks. Anyone know the secret?


The one time I had a route leaked to me, it was by one of the web designers. Somebody has to build up those pages - it doesn't happen ahead of time.

I would guess that a lot of it is pre-booked by the slots given out to major corporate sponsors, and the tour volunteers themselves.

It's all about the tent.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

lilyjack said:


> Thank you for the RTR information. I am new to using forums so I hope I'm not posting this incorrectly. My question: Why is the route "leaked" to some and not others. I've ridden the RTR the past two years and it's been the same as this year. Everything's booked before the route is announced. One hotel registration person said they've been getting reservation requests for the last two months and especially so the past two weeks. Anyone know the secret?


It pays to know people.  I would imagine the staff and volunteers get first dibs--and then there are those who know people who work there. Just like anything else in life.


----------

